# Trying to encourage jumping from a dock



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Ernie is 2 years old and is comfortable swimming from a beach or shore, but won't jump in from the dock. We have access to a spring fed quarry and take him to swim for exercise and enjoyment. It is not a big deal that he does not jump in. He wants to, he's just scared. Reminds me of swimming lessons when I was a kid. I've jumped in and try to encourage him to jump in after me, tried throwing sticks and balls.He leans out over the water and stretches a leg out as if he might step out onto it and is very vocal.When he can't take it anymore he runs off the dock and swims out to me. I figure when he's ready it will happen. In the meantime he is having a great time swimming. That being said what have you'all done to get your dogs to jump into the water.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

This is what i have seen from some dock diving trainers: finding high value motivator (one vizsla needed a frozen bird...) and keep calling the dog with it, holding it up, splashing, making it look lots of fun. Have another dog they like jumping in and see if they will follow or just make them watch to want them to jump. Praise every little step as if your dog had just won the Olympics and keep it fun fun fun. If there is a lower dock they can jump in from first, the better.

Bende and Miksa have been puppy jumpers as they had access to the pool, so for them it was easy to transfer it to dock diving pool. Nevertheless, every time they are on the dock, we are having lots of games. With Miksa no discipline yet, like staying in place or so as he is still very immature, so don`t want to kill the joy an make him not want to jump anymore. Bende can already handle more pressure, but gets a reward of tug o war on the dock after every jump. That is what he likes doing post jumps.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

I have had Vizslas for 50+ years and most will jump right in any body of water from any reasonable height. But some I had to work at it.
Most of these usually disliked to jump in pools (or clear water) but would jump or run into a murky river. Difference? the bottom of the pool was 6 ft. down and the river surface just a few inches.
So maybe the answer is....find a murky river with a combination of high bank and beach and do all of the things you are doing but start with the beach and then higher and higher.......


----------



## Angelkay87 (Jan 25, 2019)

We took our puppy to a swim class and the instructor would stand behind her and stand so she couldn't back out and then just waited until she decided she wanted to jump in to get the toy. It was only a matter of a few seconds before she decided to jump. Now we can't keep her out, she'll jump before the toy is tossed in.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.He did it!! If I throw a ball or frisbee, Ernie will reliably wait to be released, i.e.: ready, set, GO! We were throwing sticks for him to retrieve and swimming and eventually went onto the dock and got him all psyched up and I asked my husband to hold Ernie's collar until I got to "GO" and sure enough he jumped in right after me. He jumped in from the dock several times after that! More than anything I am just happy to watch him trolling along smoothly in the water and just being a dog. He never wants to get out of the water.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Ernie.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yippie.


----------

